# Idea Based Fursonas



## Throwaway (Mar 1, 2019)

I've returned! The landfill didn't need me. Let me tell you, friends, about this joy. There will be a time later for that.

As someone who knows very little (nothing) about this site, is this the correct place to ask the "is this fursona cringe or not" questions?

If so, I'd like to test an idea.

Name: Diffurence Maker
Race: I have no idea, I don't even know if this matters or not. Maybe a fox or a wolf?
Colors: Forest Green and Blue

DM doesn't really have any major character traits other than an undying desire to help people in any way that DM can. DM strives to help those around DM, and wants to show people DM's altruistic love. DM is exceptionally insecure, and doesn't value DM's own opinion, drawing DM's value from others.

Is this fursona a cringe overload?

What about the general idea of fursonas based on an idea or a conviction, instead of a picture?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 3, 2019)

If it isn't really flashy and attention getting in a bad way I think you're fine.


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 3, 2019)

You should write a short story about your fursona, it really helps. It doesn't matter if you are not a good writer, just think of any situation and ask yourself  "what would my fursona do" and then write it.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 4, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> If it isn't really flashy and attention getting in a bad way I think you're fine.



I don't know what you mean by this. Could you give an example?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 4, 2019)

It's an exaggeration but i think it gets the point across.





Throwaway said:


> I don't know what you mean by this. Could you give an example?


----------



## Faexie (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't think there's anything cringy about this guy so far.

Diffurence Maker doesn't really sound like a name though. Maybe if you shorten it to Diffur or something? Or a name that represents the theme of the character while still sounding like a name?


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 6, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I don't think there's anything cringy about this guy so far.
> 
> Diffurence Maker doesn't really sound like a name though. Maybe if you shorten it to Diffur or something? Or a name that represents the theme of the character while still sounding like a name?



The idea was this was its long name, like Alexander Smith or Petrovski Lenin.

A short name could be Diffy or something like that.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> It's an exaggeration but i think it gets the point across.



That's certainly colorful.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 12, 2019)

Updating with pictures of the fursona courtesy of @Pogo


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2019)

Now go do role plays UwU
Jkjk (unless you want to of course)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Now go do role plays UwU
> Jkjk (unless you want to of course)


That's basically the best way to develop the character for something though tbh.

Kylan would not have as much personality if I hadn't posted in the sona RP thread.


----------

